# Craigslist rabbit, Lorain Ohio



## luvthempigs (May 29, 2009)

This bunny looks like it needs to be rescued ASAP! I am shocked to see it's outside in a cage that is made to be used indoors, there is no bedding in the cage (rabbit is sitting in a puddle of urine) From the photo I can't see any food, hay, or water :cry2ssd:

Can anyone help?

http://cleveland.craigslist.org/pet/1195084832.html


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 29, 2009)

eeewwww god, whoever goes to get her should bring their own cage and tell them they can keep that disgusting thing. That cage is horrendous!!!!!!!!

I think it is a little crazy that they are asking 40.00 for a rabbit that wasnt even theirs that they have in the condition that it is in, awful


----------



## luvthempigs (May 29, 2009)

Isn't that sad? They are asking $50.00 for cage and rabbit, $20.00 for just the rabbit.

I think they should just give her to someone who is willing to take her in and give her a caring home which she deserves.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 29, 2009)

ha dont know where i got the 40 for,lol. they should be paying someone to take her


----------



## luvthempigs (May 29, 2009)

Looks like the person removed the photo. Some people posted not so very nice things so I'm guessing that's why the photo was removed.

I sure hope someone can help this poor bunny, from the looks of it she needs help right now.


----------



## pla725 (May 29, 2009)

The one that gets me is the person in Cleveland who said the rabbit is too big for their apartment. The rabbit in question is five months old and is 4-5 lbs. at most.


----------



## luvthempigs (May 29, 2009)

*pla725 wrote: *


> The one that gets me is the person in Cleveland who said the rabbit is too big for their apartment. The rabbit in question is five months old and is 4-5 lbs. at most.



I must have missed that one ssd:

The thing that is disturbing to me about this rabbit is the conditions it is living in and the fact that the person who posted the ad looking for a home doesn't even know better than to show a photo of it (wishI would have copied and saved the photo, I couldn't believe it) 

Atleast they are trying to find a home, I don't get the whole thing asking for money though.

I will be thinking of that poor bunny for many days to come


----------



## pla725 (May 29, 2009)

The did take the photo down after someone posted about calling the SPCA because of the condition of the rabbit. There a few more postings that are almost as bad.


----------

